# Need postfix traffic logger, about to start spam filterng

## jeffk

I'm about to being a concerted effort to filter spam at the mail server, and I want to track my progress against traffic logs, starting with a sample of the currently unfiltered traffic.

Any recommendations on an immediate step I could take to improve logging from postfix defaults for traffic inbound and outbound?

I specifically want to track inbound and outbound email volume as I enable the successive spam filtering steps. I'm hoping to measure significant reduction, as well as spot false positive trends that need to be corrected.

FWIW, I do have the anti-UCE postconfs set. The server is a basic postfix + dovecot setup, cdb:virtual users which are linux system users (I don't use database-backed virtual users). master.cf has smtpd -v. Current logging is to /var/log/messages. Delivery is to /home/user/Maildir. All IMAP clients are Mozilla Thunderbird 2 and 3+, all currently clients move spam to Junk, with varying degrees of filtering success.

I have app-admin/logrotate-3.7.8 installed. Stock logrotate.conf and cron job.

Thanks,

Jeff

----------

## Princess Nell

```

~ # eix mailgraph

* net-mail/mailgraph

     Available versions:  (1.14) 1.14

   {vhosts}

     Homepage:            http://mailgraph.schweikert.ch/

     Description:         A mail statistics RRDtool frontend for Postfix

```

----------

